# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ls_(+6934) Σύνορα Xολαργού-Αγίας Παρασκευής

## LS_

Ls_(#6934) που απο Δεκεμβρη στηνει κομβο με 2 α λινκς.Απο 8εα τα παει καλα...βαζω και φωτο... Τι λετε??

----------


## vector

πουσε ls_ αν την παρασκευη βρω λαπτοπ ερχομαι να δουμε,αλλιως αν μπορει καποιος αλλος(αν και ισως δεν χρειαστει καν σκαναρισμα  ::   ::  )

----------


## NetTraptor

Ένα από τα καλύτερα scan που έχω κάνει εδώ τριγύρω… η θέα είναι πολύ καλή και το σημείο αρκετά υψηλό. Βέβαια λόγο της προχωρημένης ώρας που έγινε το scan δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είδα καθαρά τι και που…  ::  

Το scan έγινε με διάφορες κάρτες αλλά με ένα 13αρι πάνελ. Όποτε και τα σήματα ειναι αρκετά χαμηλά

Πολύ πράγμα.  ::  

Από ότι φαίνετε υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 2 interface αλλά φασικά δεν το βλέπω να μένει για πολύ με 2 μόνο… 

Τα τυφλά scan ακλουθούν…. Signals talk bullshit walk  ::   ::   ::

----------


## LS_

Ολα πανε καλα.. σημερα πηρα την πραματια (ιστος και παρελκομενα).. 60ευρο Ολα! Αντε, για να δουμε τι θα γινει γιατι ο 6μετρος ιστος θα μας βγαλει τον αδοξαστο μεχρι να ανεβει ταρατσα...!!!

----------


## Telis

Αν σε ενδιαφερει εχω καποια ββ που ψαχνουν δουλεια.

Ειδα στα NS σου οτι με πιανεις (awmn-2239-2217) πολυ καλα, γιατι αυτη η κεραια μου κοιτα ακριβως στην αναποδη κατευθυνση ( προς Ν.Ηρακλειο ).

Αν ειναι στειλε μου pm με το τηλ. να πιασουμε δουλεια.  ::

----------


## LS_

Telis ειμαι μεσα για το linkακι.. Για αρχη θα εχω 2 link οπου το ενα εχουμε πει οτι θα το συνδεσω με τον argi-2... Για το 2ο δεν εχω προβλημα να συνδεθει με το δικο σου.. Κατσε να βρω πως θα ανεβασω τον ιστο γιατι εχω προβλημα (μονο με σχοινι μπορω τελικα) και βλεπουμε!  ::

----------


## paravoid

Κώστα;  :: 
Long time, no see?

----------


## Telis

Οκ, οταν εισαι ετοιμος πες.

Τον ιστο θα τον ανεβασεις με ατσαλοσυρμα, πλαστικο επενδυμενο ( σαν αυτο που βαζουμε στις αντηρηδες - οχι απλωματος, πιο χοντρο ), αφου εχεις βιδωσει καλα στην μια ακρη πρωτα το 'παξιμαδι' που ειναι να τον βιδωσει με το επομενο κομματι ( θα πρεπει να στο δωσουνε και αυτο μαζι με τον νεροσωληνα).
Εκει θα δεσεις (δηλ. στη μια ακρη, πριν το παξιμαδι) αφου το γυρισεις μερικες βολτες σφικτα γυρω-γυρω πρωτα, το ατσαλοσυρμα και θα τον τραβηξεις.

Οπωσδηποτε να υπαρχει και καποιος απο κατω, σε μια αποσταση, για να μην βρεθει καποιος ανυποψιαστος απο κατω.  ::

----------


## argi

Aσε καλύτερα την μούφα για στοπ γιατί μπορεί να έχεις άλλα... 
Αν είναι πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο όταν τα έχεις στο ισόγειο σου να σε βοηθήσω να φέρω και δυο σκοινάκια για επιδέξιους κόμπους, να κοιτάξουμε και την θέα και να βγάλουμε και το Link τσακ-μπαμ... 

@rg!

----------


## Telis

Οκ, αλλα προσεχτε γιατι το σχοινι γλυστραει πανω στο σωληνα.

Μπορεις να βαλεις (βιδωσεις) πριν ακριβως στο παξιμαδι μια και μια δαγκανα, για περισσοτερη ασφαλεια.

----------


## Vigor

Ιf you ask me, πώς ανέβασα στην ταράτσα του alex-23 δέκα 6μετρες σωλήνες, τότε θα πρότεινα και εγώ τον τρόπο που ανέφερε μόλις ο Telis.
Mια δαγκάνα U σχετικά προς την άκρη του 6μετρου σωλήνα, μέσα από την οποία, πριν την σφίξεις περνάς και το σχοινί. Σφίγκεις το U με την δαγκάνα του καλά, κάνεις και 3 κόμπους με το σκοινί που έχεις περάσει μέσα από το U, και όλα ασφαλή για να ανεβάσεις τον σωλήνα τραβώντας το σχοινί από την ταράτσα. Βέβαια εκεί (όταν έχει σκάσει μύτη στην ταράτσα) θα χρειαστεί να σηκώσεις την σωλήνα κατακόρυφα στο μισό της μήκος (περί τα 2-3 μέτρα) και *μετά* να αρχίσεις να την οριζοντιώνεις.

Aν θέλετε βοήθεια, απλά περιμένετε μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα που θα ξεμπερδέψω από την ΓΣ.

Με κανέναν τρόπο μην υποκύψετε στην πρόταση κανενός να την κόψετε στην μέση για να μπορέσετε να την ανεβάσετε πιο εύκολα, και απ'τις σκάλες ακόμα. Θα είναι κρίμα. Περιμέντε!

----------


## argi

Eκτός απο τις διάφορες ελαφρού ή βαρέος τύπου λύσεις υπάρχουν και οι παρακάτω 

http://www.iland.net/~jbritton/Friction%20Hitches.html

@rg!

----------


## Vigor

Ο σιδεροσωλήνας πρίν από λίγο πάρκαρε στην ταράτσα του αγαπητού Ls.
Aπομένουν οι εργασίες τοποθέτησης. Big cheers go to fon_hussan, Ls και ο υποφαινόμενος...

Μετά κάποιος αρμόδιος ενδιαφερόμενος για BB θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει τον φίλο Ls να βγάλει το πρώτο του ΒΒ.
Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει.

----------


## LS_

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στα παιδια για την βοηθεια...  ::  
Μενουν καποια πραγματακια ακομα να αγορασω και αρχιζουμε δουλεια  ::

----------


## LS_

Τα πραγματα που χρειαζομαι (ξερω ειναι πολλα ακομα)  ::  

2X 5 (περιπου) μετρα Aircom+
1Χ Feeder 
4X Συνδετηρες
1X Pigtail
1X Mini PCI Adaptor
2X Πιατα
1X 20 μετρα UDP

----------


## Vigor

Για τα πιάτα, ask Ygk.  ::  

Για τα καλώδια δές μήπως έχει μείνει κάποιο από την σχετική αγγελία του andreas, τα οποία έρχονται μαζί με connectors. Kαλό είναι ωστόσο να είναι έτοιμη η υποδομή (πιάτα πάνω στον ιστό, ταρατσοPC στην μόνιμη του θέση) για να μετρήσετε με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια το μήκος των καλωδίων που χρειάζεται. Καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείται όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο σε μήκος ομοαξονικό καλώδιο.

----------


## trendy

> 4X Συνδετηρες 
> 1X Mini PCI Adaptor


Από συνδετήρες έχω rpSMA για aircomm+ σε περίσσεια αν χρειάζεσαι. Επίσης μου περισσεύει ένας minipci2pci adaptor.
Για τα πιάτα περιμένω απάντηση από τον AV σχετικά με τα gilbertini οπότε κάνε λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## Ygk

> Για τα πιάτα, ask Ygk.


Προμηθευτής είναι ο πολύτιμός μας PPZ. Pm στον PPZ λοιπόν, για να κερδίζεις χρόνο. 
Προτίμησε καλύτερα gilbertini μια και η βάση στήριξης επιτρέπει πολύ καλύτερες κλίσεις χωρίς να σε υποχρεώνει να κάνεις πατέντες προκειμένου να πετύχεις το max απο την στόχευσή σου.
Μην λυπηθείς τα μερικά (ca. 10,- Ευρώ) διαφορά.
Μιά & τώρα στήνεις τον κόμβο σου θα ήθελα φιλικά να σε συμβουλεύσω να περιμένεις καλυτερα μερικές μέρες μέχρι να πάρεις αυτό που πρέπει.
Ρώτα, απ' ότι βλέπεις είμαστε όλοι πρόθυμοι να σε βοηθήσουμε προκειμένου να σε δούμε ενεργό στην κοινότητα του awmn!

Φιλικά


ΥΓ. Κοίτα & αυτό που σου είπε ο trendy. Μπορεί η διαφορά να είναι μικρή, αλλά δεν παύει να γίνεται σημαντική όταν μεγαλώνει η ποσότητα.

----------


## Vigor

Αύριο το πρωί θα πραγματοποιηθούν εργασίες ανέλκυσης ιστού στην ταράτσα τoυ LS_. Aπό εκεί κι έπειτα η έμπειροι ταρατσοcommandos-λάτρεις του ταρατσοPCing μπορούν να δώσουν τα φώτα τους. Εύρεση BB/στόχευση κτλ αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο  ::  
Και το λουρί της μάνας της...

Χριστούγεννα είναι εξάλλου, ας περάσουμε και λίγο περισσότερη ώρα στα σπίτια μας...  ::

----------


## Telis

Αν χρειαζεται καποια βοηθεια για να στοχευσουμε τα link κ.λ.π. στειλε μου ενα pm με το τηλ. σου να το κανονισουμε.

Εγω εδω να σου θυμησω οτι εχω 2 ανοικτα bb που μπορουν να πιασουν δουλεια σε 10 λεπτα ( αφου με εχεις πιασει κιολας, θα γινουν ολα ευκολα και πολυ γρηγορα  ::  ).

----------


## Vigor

Η υποδομή ολοκληρώθηκε. Ιστός και αντιρρίδες στην θέση τους, τώρα κάποιος υποψήφιος γαμπρός ας βοηθήσει στο προξενιό του LS για τα link του.

Καλές Γιορτές!

----------


## Telis

οκ, καλοριζικος...  ::  

Στειλε pm με τηλ. να το κανονισουμε.

----------


## LS_

"Η υποδομή ολοκληρώθηκε" που λεει και ο φιλος μου ο Vigor  ::  
Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε Vigor kai Afanas για την δουλεια που εκαναν
και φυσικα το κρυο που εφαγαν,οπως και για την παρεα του αγαπητου Nettraptor!
Δυστυχως οι photo που ακολουθουν ειναι τραβηγμενες απο κιν κ ειναι μικρες  :: 

Το μονο που μενει για το πρωτο linkaki ειναι να βρω ενα κουτι για να μπει
το pc... Αν δεν βρω Αυριο-Μεθαύριο θα γυρισω Αθηνα κοντα 10 Ιανουαριου
αρα θα σου πω τοτε αν ειναι για το link (Telis)!
Μεχρι τοτε Καλές Γιορτές!  ::

----------


## machine22

Αντε, καλή αρχή.
Από ότι βλέπω απο τις φωτογραφίες πρέπει να ξεπαγιάσατε.

----------


## argi

Αλλά για άλλη μια φορά βλέπω Vigor αναμφισβήτητο ηγέτη της ταράτσας... Αλήθεια βρε Γιώργο πόσες ταράτσες έχεις στήσει γιατί από όσο μπορώ να υπολογίσω πρέπει να είναι πάνω απο 15-20...?

Με γεια και καλορίζικος... να κάνουμε και καμια δοκιμούλα...

@rg!

----------


## dti

vigor ...αναμφισβήτητα ο *MVP της ταράτσας* για το 2005!!!  ::

----------


## LS_

Καλη Χρονια σε ολους! 
Πισω απο τις διακοπες και τα κεφαλια μεσα...  ::  
Ενα κουτι και ο κομβος θα ειναι επιτελους ετοιμος!  :: 
Υπαρχει καποιος που να ξερει λεπτομεριες για Hager (τιμη και απο που
μπορω να προμηθευτω)?

----------


## Vigor

Όσον αφορά το πού μπορείς να βρείς Hager κουτί (από εκεί ξέρω πως θα βρώ standard και σε καλή τιμή - γιατί γενικώς τα τσιμπάνε στην τιμή τα Hager κουτιά), δές το σχετικό post μου εδώ:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....EA%DC%EA%E7%F2

Kαι όσον αφορά την τιμή και τις διαστάσεις του κάθε μοντέλου της Hager, διάβασε το post του papashark εδώ:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....t=hager#126253

----------


## NetTraptor

http://www.eltec.gr/contact.htm

Τελευταία φορά που αγόρασα (απο Πεντελης) το FL05 με πλάτη, βάσεις τοίχου, κλειδαριά … τιμολόγιο όμως … μου κόστισε 53€

Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο… και άμα είναι τα λέμε…

----------


## argi

Από το γνωστό κατάστημα στους αμπελόκηπους... πέρίπου 50 ευρώ...

@rg!

----------


## trendy

Έχει ανοίξει eltec και στη Μεσογείων κοντά στην οδό Τόμπρα στην Αγ.Παρασκευή. Αν έχουν τις ίδιες τιμές δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τρέχεις στην Λ.Πεντέλης.

----------


## LS_

Τελικα παρηγγειλα το FL05A με πλατη και κλειδαρια απο την Eltec στην 
Μεσογειων και το πηρα εχθες.. 62euro η ιστορια... Τωρα καθομαι με ολα τα
πραγματα και δεν ξερω απο που να αρχισω  ::

----------


## trendy

Αύριο το απόγευμα θα είμαι στου vector για να φτιάξουμε κάτι στο linuxάκι του. Αν είσαι ακόμα σε απόγνωση πάρε τα τσουμπλέκια σου και έλα να τα μοντάρουμε όλα μαζί παρέα με σουβλάκια και πιπέρι καγιέν.  ::

----------


## Vigor

Mπράβο παιδιά!

Χαίρομαι που το ενδιαφέρον παραμένει άσβεστο στη γειτονιά του Χολαργού  ::  

Πάμε πάμε!

----------


## Afanas

Τι γίνεται εδώ ρε παιδία  ::   ::  Εχω καιρό να σας ακούσω  ::   ::  Το pcακι δε πήγε ακόμη στο hagerοσπιτο του  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Αν υπάρχει ακόμα κάτι που θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω είμαι διαθέσιμος από Κυριακή βραδάκι και έπειτα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ουστ από εδώ… command linux σε router 666 ουουου… κερατά… κατακρεουργητη των links!  ::   ::   ::  
Άσε θα βοηθήσω εγώ τα παιδιά… τώρα που άδειασα λίγο…

Περιμένω το ντριν στο κινητό…

----------


## trendy

Βρε π@π@ρε mikrobriki τους βάλαμε  ::  
Τρύπες στο hager τους έχουν μείνει να ανοίξουν, να τερματίσουν το aircomm+ και να τα στήσουν στην ταράτσα.

----------


## lambrosk

Παρακαλάτε να κάνει καλό και ηλιόλουστο καιρό την Κυριακή...

----------


## Vigor

Nα φέρω το καλό μου τρυπανάκι δηλαδή?  ::

----------


## trendy

Τρυπάνι έχουμε, τη μύτη που ανοίγει τρύπες για N-Fem bulkhead αν μπορείς να φέρεις θα είναι καλά. Θα την σφετεριστώ κι εγώ βέβαια λίγο, αλλά δε νομίζω να σε πειράξει...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Για πότε λέτε? πμ me...  ::

----------


## trendy

Εκτάκτως αύριο το πρωί θα μπορώ. Θα έχω βέβαια και ετοιμασίες για το link μου με ajn οπότε μόλις τελειώσω θα μπορώ να πεταχτώ μέχρι το σπίτι σας. Τώρα αν μπορέσει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με την τρύπα που έχω να κάνω στο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί θα τελειώσουμε μία ώρα αρχίτερα και θα έρθω να βοηθήσω τον LS.

----------


## LS_

Χιονια και βροχες μας πηγαν λιγο πισω.. Και παλι δυναμικα στον αγωνα
για να μπω στο AWMN... Κανονιζω με trendy,vector και *nicolouris *(μιας
και τυχαια βρεθηκαμε να ειμαστε στο ιδιο ΙΕΚ!)... ::

----------


## Afanas

Αντε τι εγινε πάλι και κολήσαμε???  ::

----------


## trendy

Εγώ και τα εργαλεία μου είναι στη διάθεσή σας αυτό το Σάββατο (με εξαίρεση 2-3ωρίτσες για το καφέ Αμπελοκήπων) και την Κυριακή 14:00-21:00 που δουλεύω.

----------


## LS_

Σημερα λοιπον βαζουμε με Trendy το κουτι στον τοιχο και επιτελους το pcaki
ζηταει καποιον για να συνδεθει.. Οποιος θα ηθελε να κανουμε δοκιμουλα 
για link ας postαρει.....  ::

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει ελεύθερο interface στον lebyathan #6718 στα Μελίσσια, αν σ΄ενδιαφέρει μακρινό link. 
To WiND δίνει πολλές πιθανότητες για ένα καλό link: 

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&subpag ... height=250

----------


## NetTraptor

Εεεεε αν είναι δυνατόν… μαζί μιλάμε κάθε φορά μαζί τα συμφωνούμε, μαζί λέμε να κόψουμε τα σουβλάκια και στέλνεις τον άνθρωπο 8km μακριά για να κάνει λινκ… και μάλιστα το πρώτο του….Δεν το πιστεύω…

Ρε παιδιά κοροϊδευόμαστε? Ή μου φαίνεται  ::

----------


## dti

Θεωρώ δεδομένα τα τοπικά links που είχαν αναφερθεί στην αρχή του thread (vector, trendy, afanas).
Αν περισσεύει κάποιο interface και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, ένα ακόμη mini σουβλάκι δεν θα μας κάτσει στην κοιλιά!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεκτών αλλά εγώ το κατακρίνω και προσωπικά το απορρίπτω… με την καλή έννοια..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor



----------


## NetTraptor

Ohh gosh...

----------


## trendy

Περιμένουμε και τα feeders από nvak!

----------


## dti

Αν τυχόν καθυστερήσουν του nvak, έχω μερικά διαθέσιμα.

----------


## trendy

Μας έκοψε η βροχή σήμερα και δεν προλάβαμε να τελειώσουμε. Έχει μείνει να κάνουμε τρύπες στον τοίχο για το hager, να βάλουμε την πλάτη, τον ανεμιστήρα και τις περσίδες του στις θέσεις που κάναμε στο hager να μοντάρουμε τα άκρα του καλωδίου ρεύματος, να κατεβάσουμε το utp και να σηκώσουμε τα πιάτα. Πιστεύω ότι αύριο θα είναι λειτουργικός ο κόμβος. Θα επικοινωνήσω με τον nvak απόψε κι αν δεν έχει έτοιμα feeders περνάμε από dti να πάρουμε 2.

----------


## LS_

nicolouris: Καλημερα είμαστε εδώ με το Χρηστο και ετοιμαζομαστε να κανουμε ολα τα παραπάνω που είναι ο trendy... Ελπίζουμε να μας αφησει ο καιρος για κανα δυο ωριτσες...

----------


## Vigor

Έχουμε νεότερα ή να καλέσουμε την AWMN-commando team?

----------


## NetTraptor

αι αι sir...  ::

----------


## trendy

Έγινε ένας ψιλοκανιβαλισμός στο ένα gilbertini αλλά ελπίζω να σώθηκε χάρη στη βενζινόκολα. Ο Χρήστος πήγε να κάνει τα τελευταία ψώνια και αύριο θα πάρω από τον nvak τα feeders για να τελειώνουμε με τον κόμβο οριστικά.

----------


## nicolouris

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά μου είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα αυτό το πιάτο, μου ερχόταν να πάω να πάρω ένα extreme για να τελείωνω...Τεσπά, το μόνο που έχει να γίνει είναι να φτιαχτούν τα καλώδια ρεύματος, aircom+ και utp. Τα δύο τελευταία μπορώ να τα φτιάξω εγώ αύριο μεθάυριο στο ΙΕΚ που θα δω τον Χρήστο.

----------


## NetTraptor

RTFM  ::

----------


## trendy

Όποτε μπορεί ο Χρήστος ας ρίξει ένα τηλεφωνάκι. Εγώ δουλεύω την Τρίτη 11-7 και τη Δευτέρα έχω διαγώνισμα στα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά.

----------


## nicolouris

> RTFM



Τι να πω ρε Ιωσηφ το διάβασα το "τιμημενο" αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη μου είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα...Ασε γιατί όσο το θυμάμαι μου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## LS_

Φτιάξαμε με τον trendy τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες. Ο router παίζει και έχουμε 2 interfaces έτοιμα για a. Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας γυρίσουν 1 interface προς τον κόμβο να κάνουμε δοκιμές.

----------


## lambrosk

Κάνε ένα σκαν μήπως πιάνεις το awmn398-APtest που εκπέμπει σε b.

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει...

----------


## LS_

Up! Επιτελους απο εχθες συνδεθηκα στο AP του afanas με την βοηθεια του
dimka,afanas kai trendy(ευχαριστω παιδια). Σημερα ηρθε και argi να δουμε 
θεα και απ'οτι φαινεται το Link βγαινει ανετα... Θα δειξει αυριο  ::

----------

